# Keine Geschäfte mit Tötungstrainingssoftware



## Favorit (3. April 2009)

Wie in einer Presseerklärung zu lesen ist 
fordert der bayerische Innenminister Joachim Herrmann die Computerspielbranche dazu auf freiwillig auf die Herstellung und den Vertrieb von Killerspielen zu verzichten. 

"Mit derartiger Tötungstrainingssoftware, die zum Beispiel von der US-Army zur Vorbereitung von Soldaten auf Kampfeinsätze verwendet wird, dürfen in Deutschland keine Geschäfte mehr gemacht werden." erklärte Herrman.

Weiter äußerte er sich: "Killerspiele stehen in ihren schädlichen Auswirkungen auf einer Stufe mit Drogen und Kinderpornografie".

Die Spielverbände G.A.M.E., BIU und ESB reagierten empört über diese Äußerungen und forderten eine offizielle Entschuldigung des Ministers.

Die gesamte Presseerklärung und die Reaktion der Spielverbände findet ihr unter den unten genannten Links.

http://www.csu-landtag.de/abg/herrmann/page_1185.asp
http://www.game-bundesverband.de/index.php...=16&news=96


----------



## Klunker (3. April 2009)

wenn das hier doch war wäre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://klopfzeilen.de/tag/rucktritt/


----------



## dragon1 (3. April 2009)

meinst du wahr waere?
das heist der text ist nur ein aprilscherz )= http://klopfzeilen.de/tag/rucktritt/


----------



## LordofDemons (3. April 2009)

war ja so klar das bayern wieder loslegt mit dem scheiß -.-


----------



## HGVermillion (3. April 2009)

Hat hier irgendeiner ein schönes /facepalm Bild? Mich als Bayer überkommt gerade das Gefühl danach, sie schaffen es ja noch nicht mal das "Killerspiel" zu deffinieren. 

Spiele verbieten die das Zielgerichtete Töten trainieren? Gerne, aber wie will man das unterscheiden? Ah moment.... Wozu gibts die USK, FSK ect. Vll sollte sich der Herr Minister erstmal mit dem bestehenden Befassen als das er mit irgendwelchen reißerischen Auftritten versucht auf Wahlkampf zu gehen.

Zur ganzen sache mit der Waffenkontrolle ect wollen wir mal schweigen, man läuft als Waffenbesitzer nicht Amok, sonst hätten wir tausende von tötenden Jägern, vll mal ein geistig Gestörter Jäger Amok, anders als zb die Computerspielern...... Moment!


----------



## Shintuargar (3. April 2009)

Favorit schrieb:


> Weiter äußerte er sich: "Killerspiele stehen in ihren schädlichen Auswirkungen auf einer Stufe mit Drogen und Kinderpornografie".



Vielleicht ist es noch zu früh und ich hab auch noch keinen Kaffee im Büro gereicht bekommen, aber stellt der tatsächlich die Shooterspieler mit dieser Aussage auf die gleiche Stufe mit Konsumenten von Kinderpornos?

Bin gerade etwas perplex...


----------



## Phash (3. April 2009)

Politiker sind halt einfach nur Fähnchen im Wind, und der Wind weht gern gegen die Gamer...

wir müssten uns einfach mal organisieren und gemeinsam was politisch in die Wege leiten... so wie Herr Stäuber, der hat erkannt, worum es wirklich geht:






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scub4 (3. April 2009)

Zu diesem Thema kann ich nur die Seite aus meiner Signatur und das dazugehörige Forum empfehlen.
(Ich weiß, ich bin eine werbende Wildsau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Und an Phash: Das Banner ist ja mal gut gelungen, ist das von dir? Wenn ja, darf ich das in anderen Foren verbreiten?


----------



## xXElfaronXx (3. April 2009)

Scheiß egal ob wir Waffen haben ... die Killerspiel-CD's sind viel gefährlicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die sollten lieber den privaten Waffenbesitz verbieten als irgendwelche Spiele ...


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. April 2009)

Favorit schrieb:


> Wie in einer Presseerklärung zu lesen ist
> fordert der bayerische Innenminister Joachim Herrmann die Computerspielbranche dazu auf freiwillig auf die Herstellung und den Vertrieb von Killerspielen zu verzichten.
> 
> "Mit derartiger Tötungstrainingssoftware, die zum Beispiel von der US-Army zur Vorbereitung von Soldaten auf Kampfeinsätze verwendet wird, dürfen in Deutschland keine Geschäfte mehr gemacht werden." erklärte Herrman.
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein Gedankengang dazu... können wir keinen Antrag stellen Bayern aus der Bundesrepublik zu entfernen? Von da unten kommt sowieso nichts gescheites!

Und ja er stellt Gamer auf eine Stufe mit Junkies und Kinderfickern!


----------



## Stancer (3. April 2009)

Naja die Spieleindustrie wird sich bestimmt dran halten, denn ich denke in ihren eigenen Augen programmieren sie keine Spiele die das Töten trainieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Soweit ich weiss gibt es überhaupt gar keine Tötungstrainingssoftware !!!

Wie soll das denn sein ? So wie bei Führerscheintrainingssoftware am Ende das Programm sagt "Du bist nun bereit für die theoretische Prüfung" sagt dir in der Tötungstrainingssoftware dann ne Stimme "Du bist nun bereit deinen ersten echten Menschen umzubringen!!" oder wie ?

Allein das Wort ist absolut lächerlich. Es gibt keine Spiele, die das töten "simulieren", weil es einfach nicht geht. So wie ich mit Need for Speed besser Autofahre, lerne ich durch Shooter auch den Umgang mit Waffen...also garnicht !!!


----------



## Minastirit (3. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Mein Gedankengang dazu... können wir keinen Antrag stellen Bayern aus der Bundesrepublik zu entfernen? Von da unten kommt sowieso nichts gescheites!
> 
> Und ja er stellt Gamer auf eine Stufe mit Junkies und Kinderfickern!



wir sind doch schon lange drunter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


gaming sollte mit 20 jahren zwangshaft enden und kinderschönder 2 jahre bekommen ... 

deutschland hat immer blödere ideen .. zum glück sind wir schweizer nid in der eu ...


----------



## Manoroth (3. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> wir sind doch schon lange drunter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



/sign^^


----------



## Falathrim (3. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> deutschland hat immer blödere ideen .. zum glück sind wir schweizer nid in der eu ...





Manoroth schrieb:


> /sign^^


Find auch dass eine zwanghaft ausländerfeindliche Gesellschaft und Regierung, die gesetzlich noch auf dem Stand von 1950 ist und sich wirtschaftlich immer mehr isoliert dem Ex-Exportweltmeister und Vize-Fußballweltmeiser sowie Vize-Europameister definitiv vorzuziehen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie sagt man so schön?
Wer im Glashaus sitzt fällt selbst hinein und wer andern eine Grube gräbt sollte nicht mit Steinen werfen? Achne, das war anders 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (3. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Mein Gedankengang dazu... können wir keinen Antrag stellen Bayern aus der Bundesrepublik zu entfernen? Von da unten kommt sowieso nichts gescheites!



Wenn´s nach mir ginge wäre Bayern schon lange ein neues Königreich. Mit einer Mauer an den Grenzen um die ganzen Preußen draussen zu halten.


----------



## Davatar (3. April 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> [...] dem Ex-Exportweltmeister und Vize-Fußballweltmeiser sowie Vize-Europameister definitiv vorzuziehen ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das Argument des Tages o_O 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (3. April 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Das Argument des Tages o_O
> ...


Find ich nämlich auch xDDDDD
Hat man einen Hauch Ironie mitlesen können? o.0


----------



## Davatar (3. April 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Hat man einen Hauch Ironie mitlesen können? o.0


Türlich, trotzdem konnt ich grad kaum mehr aufrecht sitzen vor lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. April 2009)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Wenn´s nach mir ginge wäre Bayern schon lange ein neues Königreich. Mit einer Mauer an den Grenzen um die ganzen Preußen draussen zu halten.



Ich helf mit die Mauer zu bauen!


----------



## Minastirit (3. April 2009)

Wenn mich fussball nur einen milimeter interessieren würde .. so sinnlos wie erwachsene männer nem ball nachrennen .. aber das ist ein anderes thema
najo mir gefällt die schweiz und wenn unsere regierung ausländerfeindlich ist (der einzige der das war wurd nimmer gewählt ... leider ..) wiso nicht ..


----------



## LordofDemons (3. April 2009)

wenn ihr bayern abriegelt nehmt mich bitte irgendwo auf


----------



## sTereoType (3. April 2009)

genau, die unterteilung von deutschalnd in bayern und preußen^^ 
wer will schon blasse bretrollen und schlecht vergorenes wasser aus bayern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (3. April 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> wenn ihr bayern abriegelt nehmt mich bitte irgendwo auf


Solange du keine Innenminister mitbringst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (3. April 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Solange du keine Innenminister mitbringst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich bring bier mit


----------



## neo1986 (3. April 2009)

Gehoert bayern ueberhaupt zu deutschland???


----------



## dragon1 (3. April 2009)

ich bin ganz zufrieden im moment mit oesterreichischen zeitungen.

es gibt z.b. eine intiative "Gutes Empfehlen statt schlechte verbieten", und da geht es nicht nur darum das da kein blut ist sondern eher darum das gewalt nicht unnoetig verwendet wird in den spielen.
interessante sache


----------



## Syane (3. April 2009)

Tötungstrainingssoftware... Das Wort hat der doch neu Erfunden ! *mit dem Finger Zeit und lacht*


----------



## Scrätcher (3. April 2009)

Phash schrieb:


> Politiker sind halt einfach nur Fähnchen im Wind, und der Wind weht gern gegen die Gamer...
> 
> wir müssten uns einfach mal organisieren und gemeinsam was politisch in die Wege leiten... so wie Herr Stäuber, der hat erkannt, worum es wirklich geht:
> 
> ...



Respekt! Ich dachte nie das ich sowas sagen würde aber: Dieses Plakat würd mich sogar dazu veranlassen mir Stoiber in die Wohnung zu hängen!! ^^




Syane schrieb:


> Tötungstrainingssoftware... Das Wort hat der doch neu Erfunden ! *mit dem Finger Zeit und lacht*



Ja klasse oder? Tötungstrainingssoftware! Das muß man sich mal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen!

Das wir noch nie darauf gekommen sind!

Ich geh jetzt Wintergames spielen als "Sporttrainingssoftware" für Olympia!!! 

Ist ja auch egal ob ich laufe oder am Joystick rüttel! Zumindestens ist der Bezug genauso nahe wie bei "Tötungssoftware"!


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (3. April 2009)

Ich glaube ich organisiere mal an eine Massenklage gegen die Regierung.

Da trainiere ich seit über 15 Jahren um irgendwann ein seelenloser Psychokiller zu werden und kann, trotz vollmundiger und mit Sicherheit wissenschaftlich erhärteter Versprechungen, noch nicht einmal ein Wirbeltier töten. Das einzige was bisher durch meine Hand gestorben ist, war eine Blindschleiche. Aus Versehen. Mit dem Rasenmäher. Und hinterher war ich total traurig.

Kennt zufällig jemand ein Spiel mit dem ich das Verklagen großer Organisationen trainieren kann?


Aber die ganze Killerspiel - "Diskussion" ist nur noch ermüdend. Irgendein Politiker reißt polemische Büttenreden, stellt Spiele als Gefahr für die Gesellschaft dar, die Spielergemeinschaft reagiert empört, reißt blöde Witze darüber und stellt Politiker als Unterdrücker dar, blablablub. Ob jetzt diese Spiele in irgendeiner Weise Ursache oder nur Symptom sind interessiert eigentlich sowieso keinen mehr.
Falls die diese ganze Diskussion dazu führen soll, dass es den Leuten irgendwann egal ist ob Killerspiele jetzt verboten werden oder nicht, dann hat zumindest bei mir ziemlich gut geklappt.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (3. April 2009)

Sry, Doppelpost


----------



## Shintuargar (3. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Und ja er stellt Gamer auf eine Stufe mit Junkies und Kinderfickern!



Darf ich jetzt eigentlich *alle *Politiker auch auf die selbe Stufe wie Pädophile stellen? Immerhin hat man ja bei *einem *Politiker auch Kinderpornos gefunden...


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. April 2009)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> Darf ich jetzt eigentlich *alle *Politiker auch auf die selbe Stufe wie Pädophile stellen? Immerhin hat man ja bei *einem *Politiker auch Kinderpornos gefunden...



Da du Gamer bist, wird dir a) keiner zuhören und b) dich sofort einweisen und c) dies als Anlass nehmen einen erneuten Grund gegen Spiele zu erfinden, das verlieren jeglichen Respekts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (3. April 2009)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> Darf ich jetzt eigentlich *alle *Politiker auch auf die selbe Stufe wie Pädophile stellen? Immerhin hat man ja bei *einem *Politiker auch Kinderpornos gefunden...


theoretisch ja nur sind sie im rechtsystem über dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (3. April 2009)

Ich war eben draussen und hab es mit eigenen Augen gesehen. Kinder unter 10 Jahren üben dort das gezielte Töten von Menschen :

Nichtsahnend ging ich wie immer zum Einkaufen richtung Supermarkt. Das Wetter war wirklich toll und der Winter endlich vorbei. Auf dem Weg liegt ein Spielplatz und dem Wetter entsprechend war dort viel los. Der Weg geht direkt am Spielplatzzaun entlang und dort steht auch eine Baumreihe und genau da lauerten sie mir auf.....diese Monster.
Hinter den Bäumen sprangen sie hervor und ich sah nur noch DAS :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich hatte noch nicht einmal Zeit um um Gnade zu flehen. Kaltblütig drückten sie ab. Ich zuckte zusammen und merkte etwas an mir herunter laufen....war es Blut ? "Sie haben mich erwischt" dachte ich nur und mir allerletzter Kraft schaffte ich es ihnen zu entkommen. Ich war schwer getroffen von ihren Kanonen und sie lachten mich sogar noch aus, als ich vor ihnen flüchtete. Die Präzision mit der sie arbeiteten und die Kaltblütigkeit, die sie an den Tag legten deutete auch darauf hin, das sie schon länger mit diesen Waffen trainieren.

Nun bin ich wieder zuhause und es war nur Wasser.... aber werde ich jemals wieder vor die Tür gehen können ? Ich habe Angst, das diese "Killer" dort unten auf mich warten um ihr Werk zu vollenden. Diesen Schock werde ich mein Leben lang nicht überwinden !!!

Und die Politik sieht zu....tatenlos
*Verbietet Wasserpistolen !!!
*

PS : Auf dem 2. Bild wird das Mädchen geradezu exikutiert. Warum unternimmt niemand etwas ?


----------



## neo1986 (3. April 2009)

Ich finde alleine den name so laecherlich "Tötungstrainingssoftware" jedesmal wenn ich das wort hoere koennt ich mich in die ecke schmeissen. Is ja aber schon ne dramtiche steigerung von "Killerspielen ohho" zu "Tötungstrainingssoftware Hilfe mein kind"!


----------



## dalai (3. April 2009)

Letzlich las ich diese witzige meldund, die offenbar kein Aprilscherz war: http://www.20min.ch/news/schweiz/story/22589691
Der Schweizer Sp-politiker Cédric Wermuth hat seinen Parteikollegen und Vizepräsident der Sp zu einem Counterstrike Duell herausgefordert, um zu beweisen, das er keine Ahnung hat von Videospielen, die er öffentlich kritisiert. Er lehnte jedoch "aus ethnischen Gründen" ab, wahrscheinlich hätte er sowieso verloren.

Verbietet doch das Militär, dort findet auch die "Ausbildung zum Töten" statt. So geht das nicht. Irgendwann wird die "Killerspiel"-Branche stark genug sein, um sich politisch zu wehren, wenn ein riesiger Spielehersteller androht, seine Steuern wegen so einer Debatte in einem anderen Land zu zahlen, und damit droht, Stellen im Land abzubauen und in einem billigeren Land zu produzieren, werden zumindest einige politiker, nie mehr etwas gegen Killerspiele sagen.


----------



## Stancer (3. April 2009)

dalai schrieb:


> Letzlich las ich diese witzige meldund, die offenbar kein Aprilscherz war: http://www.20min.ch/news/schweiz/story/22589691
> Der Schweizer Sp-politiker Cédric Wermuth hat seinen Parteikollegen und Vizepräsident der Sp zu einem Counterstrike Duell herausgefordert, um zu beweisen, das er keine Ahnung hat von Videospielen, die er öffentlich kritisiert. Er lehnte jedoch "aus ethnischen Gründen" ab, wahrscheinlich hätte er sowieso verloren.
> 
> Verbietet doch das Militär, dort findet auch die "Ausbildung zum Töten" statt. So geht das nicht. Irgendwann wird die "Killerspiel"-Branche stark genug sein, um sich politisch zu wehren, wenn ein riesiger Spielehersteller androht, seine Steuern wegen so einer Debatte in einem anderen Land zu zahlen, und damit droht, Stellen im Land abzubauen und in einem billigeren Land zu produzieren, werden zumindest einige politiker, nie mehr etwas gegen Killerspiele sagen.



Das mit dem Militär ist genauso sowas. Bin nun schon länger bei der Bundeswehr und mir wurde noch nie gezeigt wo man hinschießen muss um den Gegner auf möglichst grausame Art umzubringen. Das ist eh ne Rede von irgendwelchen Pazifisten oder Punks.
Soldaten werden ausgebildet um den Gegner "Kampfunfähig" zu machen. Die einzigen die wirklich sowas lernen sind Spezialeinheiten, also das Ausschalten von Zielpersonen.

Ansonsten könnte man ja sagen Polizisten werden auch zum töten ausgebildet.

Der entscheidende Unterschied ist, das man lernt nur auf die "Bösen" zu schießen. Aber in den meisten Ego-Shooter schießt man auch nur auf "Böse" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (3. April 2009)

also im militär (was in der schweiz zumindest obligatorisch ist für jeden mann) lernt man es sicher besser als wenn du jemanden mit der maus abballerst

glaube nid das einer seine maus und tastatur mitnimmt und dann in der schule ein massaker macht mit klick klick ey geht tot !

haste ganz recht dalai 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (3. April 2009)

Ja aber ich sag mal, jeder Gegenstand kann in den falschen Händen zu einer Waffe werden. Ein Auto kann genauso ein Tötungswerkzeug sein wie ein Zimmermannshammer.

Bei Sachen wie Bundeswehr oder Polizei lernt man zweifelsfrei den Umgang mit Waffen aber man lernt auch gleichzeitig, welche Verantwortung dies bedeutet. Warum müssen Grundwehrdienstleistende wohl vor jedem Schießen und jeder Waffenausbildung die Sicherheitsbestimmungen aufzählen ?


----------



## Falathrim (3. April 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Bei Sachen wie Bundeswehr oder Polizei lernt man zweifelsfrei den Umgang mit Waffen aber man lernt auch gleichzeitig, welche Verantwortung dies bedeutet. Warum müssen Grundwehrdienstleistende wohl vor jedem Schießen und jeder Waffenausbildung die Sicherheitsbestimmungen aufzählen ?


Damit sie darüber die Menschenrechte vergessen. Denn das ist Tötungstraining, wenn ein Mensch den anderen tötet ist das Mord und jeder Mensch hat das Recht zu leben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teraluna (3. April 2009)

Die meisten handfeuerwaffen in deutschland sin din den händen von Sportschützen und Jägern!

MFG 
Teraluna


----------



## Francis MacBeth (3. April 2009)

schaut EUch mal die Bilder auf "Über mich" an: http://www.joachimherrmann.de/
Ich selbst nehme vor allem am vierten Bild, also das zweite von oben in der zweiten Spalte anstoß.
Farbentragend und schlagend, ansich bin ich ja der Meinung jeder kann fast alles machen was man will aber wer diese Burschen in Hundertschaften, sturzbesoffen mit ihren Degen schon erleben durfte, weiß welches mulmiges Gefühl dabei aufkommt.


----------



## Stancer (3. April 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Damit sie darüber die Menschenrechte vergessen. Denn das ist Tötungstraining, wenn ein Mensch den anderen tötet ist das Mord und jeder Mensch hat das Recht zu leben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Falsch, es stimmt schon das jeder Mensch das Recht auf Leben hat aber deswegen ist die Bundeswehr auch als eine "Defensiv-Armee" konzipiert. Deutsche Soldaten sei es in Afghanistan oder Kosovo dürfen rechtlich erst schießen, wenn das eigene Leben bedroht wird und das heisst meistens "Beschuss durch einen Aggressor" und genau so läuft es meistens ab. Ausnahmen bilden dort das Gesetz des unmittelbaren Zwanges, das auch Polizisten nutzen. Dort darf man auch schießen, wenn es in den Augen des Soldaten mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit zu einem Angriff auf Leib und Leben kommen wird.
Z.b. ein Auto fährt auf einen Checkpoint zu, hält an und beginnt dann sehr stark zu beschleunigen und reagiert nicht auf die Stop-Zeichen der Soldaten.  In dem Fall dürfen die Soldaten dann schon schießen bevor ein Angriff erfolgt ist und sie dürfen rechtlich auch nicht belangt werden, wenn es sich dann doch nicht um einen Angriff gehandelt hat, sondern sich z.b. nur das Gas verklemmt hatte.

Hier in Deutschland gibt es auch das Recht auf Notwehr/Nothilfe. D.h. wenn jemand dein eigenes Leib und Leben bedroht darfst du dich mit allen Mitteln verteidigen die dir zur Verfügung stehen solange du die Verhältnismäßigkeit wahrst und sofern du deine Abwehrmaßnahme beendest, sobald der Angriff abgewehrt ist oder der Angreifer keinen weiteren Angriff mehr startet.
Stirbt der Angreifer bei der Abwehrmaßnahme kann dich kein Gericht wegen Mordes anklagen !!

Man sollte das mal ganz klar unterscheiden, denn ich kann es überhaupt nicht leiden, das Ich oder einer meiner Kameraden als "Mörder" beschimpft werden, weil wir unser Leben verteidigt haben !!!

Mord ist wenn ich jemanden Angreife mit der festen Absicht diese Person zu töten !!!

Desweiteren verstehe ich nicht was du damit meinst, das die Menschenrechte vergessen werden. Wenn du die Hirnis meinst, die sich in Afghanistan mit Totenköpfen haben ablichten lassen dann muss ich sagen, das diese nicht für die gesamte Bundeswehr stehen. Die sind auch allesamt entlassen worden oder haben harte Strafen bekommen..... zu Recht !!!


----------



## neo1986 (3. April 2009)

Teraluna schrieb:


> Die meisten handfeuerwaffen in deutschland sin din den händen von Sportschützen und Jägern!
> 
> MFG
> Teraluna


Glaube ich nicht glaube die dunkelzahlen liegen da hoher.


----------



## Valinar (3. April 2009)

Hieß es nicht 10Mio Waffen sind legal im umlauf und nochmal bis zu 20Mio Illegal.
War da schon etwas geschockt als ich das hörte...dachte in Deutschland gibt es weit weniger


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (3. April 2009)

Also wenn er das ernst meint... hat er sich grade ein denkmal geschaffen xD


----------



## Falathrim (3. April 2009)

Eine Defensiv-Armee am Hindukusch? Achso, sicher.

Und Menschen töten ist Mord. Waffen sind heutzutage präsize genug um einen Menschen außer Gefecht zu setzen ohne ihn zu töten. 
Das wird ja eigentlich auch trainiert. 
Warum trotzdem oft die einzigen Wunden, die Soldaten ihren "Feinden" zufügen, Kopfschüsse sind, ist natürlich unerklärlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (3. April 2009)

Ja, Waffen sind schon Präzise und die Munition (5,56mm) ist darauf ausgelegt keine tödlichen Wunden zu verursachen. Aber wie gesagt auf 200m Entfernung isses quasi unmöglich gezielt irgendwo hinzuschießen. 

Wenn aber jemand auf mich schießt, dann schieß ich zurück. Das ist kein Mord sondern reine Selbstverteidigung. Wenn dich jemand mit einem Messer bedroht du nirgendwo hin kannst aber ne Pistole dabei hast würdest du genauso schießen.

Und ja die Bundeswehr agiert Defensiv und nicht wie die Amis zum vergleich durch "Show of Forces".
Die Bundeswehr hält sich meistens raus und sucht stets den Dialog. Wie stellst du dir das da unten vor ? Glaubst du etwa die Bundeswehr marschiert im Stechschritt in den Afghanisches Dorf ein, lässt die Bevölkerung in Reih und Glied antreten und erschießt zur Abschreckung dann einfach mal wahllos 10 Dorfbewohner ? Und danach wird dann die Deutsche Flagge im Dorf gehisst.... ?

Du hast keine Ahnung behaupte ich jetzt einfach mal...


----------



## Valinar (3. April 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Ja, Waffen sind schon Präzise und die Munition (5,56mm) ist darauf ausgelegt keine tödlichen Wunden zu verursachen. Aber wie gesagt auf 200m Entfernung isses quasi unmöglich gezielt irgendwo hinzuschießen.



So siehts leider aus.

Frage mich auch gerade woher sie denn die infos mit den Kopfschüssen her hat.


----------



## Falathrim (3. April 2009)

Valinar schrieb:


> So siehts leider aus.
> 
> Frage mich auch gerade woher sie denn die infos mit den Kopfschüssen her hat.


Und ich frag mich wie du auf das mit mit der "Sie" kommst o.0
Icch bin männlich, männlicher gehts gar nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Natürlich wars überzogen dargestellt mit den Kopfschüssen, zumindest bei "normalen" Soldaten. Bei Spezialeinheiten wird aber schon ziemlich gezielt tödlich geschossen (Deswegen auch die Zielscheiben mit Köpfen, nicht war?)
Und ich hab nicht gesagt dass die Deutsche Reichsm...Bundeswehr solche Taktiken praktiziert...aber es ist auch nicht ausgeschlossen.
Und meiner Meinung nach werden die Rechte der "Deutschen" sicher nicht am Hindukusch verteidigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (3. April 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Und ich frag mich wie du auf das mit mit der "Sie" kommst o.0
> Icch bin männlich, männlicher gehts gar nicht
> 
> 
> ...


bitte zeige dein unwissen nicht weiter so stark. deutschland gehört der nato an um den frieden in ihren mitgliedsstaaten zursichern, als solches mitglied hat deutschland pflichten und einer dieser pflichten ist es dafür zu sorgen das auch anderer länder diesen frieden erleben dürfen.
und die angesprochenen spezialeinheiten werden sicherlich nichtd afür ausgebildet normale andere menschen zu erschießen.d as sind z.b. antiterror einheiten und wie du ja bestimtm weißt geben terroristen oft einen dreck auf ihr leben. einen solchen menschen mit vielleicht einen bombengürtel um sich geschnallt schaltest du nicht mit einen schuss ins bein oder den arm aus. 
btw: was solld as eigentlich mit der anspielung auf die reichswehr? es gibt ja wohl kaum andere strukturen für eine armee also unnötig


----------



## Falathrim (3. April 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> bitte zeige dein unwissen nicht weiter so stark. deutschland gehört der nato an um den frieden in ihren mitgliedsstaaten zursichern, als solches mitglied hat deutschland pflichten und einer dieser pflichten ist es dafür zu sorgen das auch anderer länder diesen frieden erleben dürfen.


Willst du mir wirklich meine Meinung verbieten? Dann bist du niht besser als...naja, ggehen wir nicht weiter drauf ein, sonst werd ich wieder gebannt, freie Meinungsäußerung ist hier ja nicht sonderlich beliebt.
Sagen wirs mal so:
Waffen für den Frieden einzusetzen ist ungefähr so intelligent, wie mit einem Messer zu einer Schiesserei zu kommen. Man zieht immer den Kürzeren.



> und die angesprochenen spezialeinheiten werden sicherlich nichtd afür ausgebildet normale andere menschen zu erschießen.d as sind z.b. antiterror einheiten und wie du ja bestimtm weißt geben terroristen oft einen dreck auf ihr leben. einen solchen menschen mit vielleicht einen bombengürtel um sich geschnallt schaltest du nicht mit einen schuss ins bein oder den arm aus.


Nicht? Wie soll er, ohne die Finger benutzen zu können, seinen Bombengürtel verwenden?



> btw: was solld as eigentlich mit der anspielung auf die reichswehr? es gibt ja wohl kaum andere strukturen für eine armee also unnötig


Stimmt.
Armeen bedeuten Krieg. Krieg ist Mord.
Also:
Schafft die Armeen ab. Und wenn mir irgendwer erzählen will, dass die bösen, bösen Terroristen dann die ganze Welt übernehmen würden:
Gebt den bösen, bösen Terroristen ihre Freiheit, lasst den Menschen ihre Menschenrechte und gebt den Menschen was zu essen. Löst die Grenzen der Welt auf und gebt den Menschen der Welt Bildung und Nahrung. Von beidem ist genug da. Und dann schauen wir, wie schnell den bösen, bösen Terroristen der Zustrom von neuen Kräften versiegt.

Das ist MEINE Meinung! Die lasse ich mir nicht verbieten und ich brauch mir hier auch keine Unterstützung oder Diffamierungen von normalen Menschen oder Kriegstreibern bzw. Propagandaopfern verändern. Es geht mir am sprichwörtlichen Arsch vorbei, ob ihr meine Meinung akzeptiert oder nicht. Wenn ihr vernünftige, rationale Argumente dagegen bringt, werd ich drüber nachdenken. Aber das muss auch nicht in diesem Thread geschehen, das Thema ist ein anderes.


----------



## sTereoType (3. April 2009)

omg bist du naiv, der mensch ist nunmal sod as er gierig ist und das überschneidet sich irgendwann IMMER mit den interessen anderer. viele gehen dabei den weg der gewalt und das kannst du auch nicht verhindern, außer du hast mehr macht. wodurch komtm mehr macht? richtig , überlegenheit. kannst dir ja ausmalen woher die kommt.
und du willst mir erklären das ein soldat einem terroristend en finger abschießen kann? viel spaß beim versuch dabei nicht auch noch den zünder zu treffen. zumald er zündern nicht per hand gezündet werden muss.
ich weiß leider nicht mehr wer das gesagt hat, aber ich finde es passt "Frieden ist dann, wer der Stärkere sagt das nun Frieden ist"
und zu sagen das man nur die armeen dieser welt abschaffen müsse dann herrsche fireden,d as ist eine utopie.
deine argumente(falls man diese so nennen darf) sind schwach, aber ok ist deine meinung


----------



## EspCap (4. April 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> omg bist du naiv


Ich finde das ehrlich gesagt etwas unverschämt ihn als naiv hinzustellen wenn er seine Meinung vertritt. Und ich stimme Fala - zumindest größtenteils - zu. Da gibts einen tollen Signaturspruch zu dem Thema - 
"Bombing for peace is like fucking for virginity". 
Und da ist was dran, vielleicht sollte man darüber mal nachdenken...


----------



## sTereoType (4. April 2009)

was ist daran unverschämt seine meinung als naiv zu betrachten?  dennd as ist doch immerhin wieder meine meinung oder etwa nicht?
btw: es gibt ein horrorfolge von den simpsons wo gezeigt würd (natürlich etwas überspitzt) was passiert wenn man fireden nur durch guten willen erhalten will. es brauch bloß eine partei die unzufrieden ist und mehr für sich beansprucht. wie verteidigt man nun den status quo aka friedenohne das sich wiederrum ein anderer auf den schlips getreten fühlt? 
ich denke also schon das ich sagen darf das die vorstellung von einer waffenlosen welt naiv ist. sicherlich wird das irgenndwann unser ruin, aber zum scheitern war die menschheit von vorne rein verurteilt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (4. April 2009)

Naja... Wenn ich zu jemand sage dass er ein Arschloch ist, ist das auch meine Meinung - und trotzdem eine Beleidigung. Aber seis drum.
Ich denke auch nicht dass man einfach sagen kann "Hey, wir sind jetzt alle nett zu einander" und dann ist Weltfrieden - so einfach ists dann doch wieder nicht.
Aber man kann zumindest versuchen Schritte in Richtung weniger Konflike zu machen - Fala hat da gar nicht so unrecht, würde Amerika von dem Geld dass sie in den Krieg stecken mehr in die Erstellung einer gescheiten Infrastruktur in diesen Ländern wäre sicher mehr erricht als so wie es aktuell ist - du wirst ja wohl auch zumstimmen müssen dass die Situation im Irak/Iran/Gaza-Streifen nicht wirklich besser geworden ist in den letzten Jahren, oder?
Und ja, ich weis - die UNO versucht zum Teil dort wieder was aufzubauen und wird durch die Leute dort dran gehindert - aber vielleicht setzt nicht jeder so eine amerikanische Panzerarmada mit Frieden und Wiederaufbau gleich...
Und natürlich, eine waffenlose Welt ist ein utopisch, irgendwelche Spinner oder religiöse Extremisten wird es immer geben, gegen die man dann vorgehen muss.
Aber wenn die Leute in den betreffenden Ländern merken würden, dass man versucht etwas für das Land zu tun würde vielleicht weniger revolutionäre Stimmung dort herrschen...


----------



## sTereoType (4. April 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Naja... Wenn ich zu jemand sage dass er ein Arschloch ist, ist das auch meine Meinung - und trotzdem eine Beleidigung. Aber seis drum.
> Ich denke auch nicht dass man einfach sagen kann "Hey, wir sind jetzt alle nett zu einander" und dann ist Weltfrieden - so einfach ists dann doch wieder nicht.
> Aber man kann zumindest versuchen Schritte in Richtung weniger Konflike zu machen - Fala hat da gar nicht so unrecht, würde Amerika von dem Geld dass sie in den Krieg stecken mehr in die Erstellung einer gescheiten Infrastruktur in diesen Ländern wäre sicher mehr erricht als so wie es aktuell ist - du wirst ja wohl auch zumstimmen müssen dass die Situation im Irak/Iran/Gaza-Streifen nicht wirklich besser geworden ist in den letzten Jahren, oder?


das habe ich auch nicht behauptet, aber es gibt wesentlich mehr kriege dessen ursprung nicht einfach so beheben lässt. z.b. religionskriege. da komtm wieder das mit den interessen ins spiel. solang nicht jeder einzelne die gleichen interessen hat würd es kriege geben.. hier ist übrigens der film equilibrium zu empfehlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (4. April 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> das habe ich auch nicht behauptet, aber es gibt wesentlich mehr kriege dessen ursprung nicht einfach so beheben lässt. z.b. religionskriege. da komtm wieder das mit den interessen ins spiel. solang nicht jeder einzelne die gleichen interessen hat würd es kriege geben.. hier ist übrigens der film equilibrium zu empfehlen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja, das ist eben das Problem. Wobei Religionskriege eigentlich der größte Schwachsinn, diese ganzen extremen Islamisten verstoßen doch auch alle gegen den Koran wenn sie meinen sich irgendwo in die Luft jagen zu müssen - wäre mir jedenfalls neu dass im Koran nichts steht von wegen "du sollst nicht töten".


----------



## sTereoType (4. April 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ja, das ist eben das Problem. Wobei Religionskriege eigentlich der größte Schwachsinn, diese ganzen extremen Islamisten verstoßen doch auch alle gegen den Koran wenn sie meinen sich irgendwo in die Luft jagen zu müssen - wäre mir jedenfalls neu dass im Koran nichts steht von wegen "du sollst nicht töten".


dazu hab ich eine lustige usersignatur hier gesehen: Religionskriege drehen sichd arum, wer den cooleren imaginären freund hat ^^
aber ich zieh mich jetzt aus dem thema zurück, steht schon genug ot dank mir hier^^


----------



## Ahramanyu (4. April 2009)

Es tut mir Leid, wenn ich hier unterbrechen muss, aber das Thema handelt eigentlich um die Aussagen eines Politiker zum Thema "Killerspiele". Ihr kommt somit vom Topic ab.




> "Mit derartiger Tötungstrainingssoftware, die zum Beispiel von der US-Army zur Vorbereitung von Soldaten auf Kampfeinsätze verwendet wird, dürfen in Deutschland keine Geschäfte mehr gemacht werden."


Diese Aussage muss ich zum Teil befürworten. Die US-Army verwendet Spielesoftware um auf Reisen durch das ganze Land potenzielle Soldaten anzuwerben. So etwas ist unter allem Niveau und ich hoffe, dass der neue amerikanische Präsident mehr Weitblick hat als sein Vorgänger.

Allerdings übersieht unser Herr Herrmann, dass die Geschäfte nicht mit dem Spiel, sondern mit Menschen dahinter gemacht werden. Ich als Händler könnte ein Messer als Küchenutensil verkaufen... aber auch als Mordwaffe. Letzen Endes kommt es nicht nur darauf an, was produziert wird, sondern auch wofür.


----------



## EspCap (4. April 2009)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Es tut mir Leid, wenn ich hier unterbrechen muss, aber das Thema handelt eigentlich um die Aussagen eines Politiker zum Thema "Killerspiele". Ihr kommt somit vom Topic ab.
> 
> Diese Aussage muss ich zum Teil befürworten. Die US-Army verwendet Spielesoftware um auf Reisen durch das ganze Land potenzielle Soldaten anzuwerben. So etwas ist unter allem Niveau und ich hoffe, dass der neue amerikanische Präsident mehr Weitblick hat als sein Vorgänger.



Ja, irgendwie sind wir relativ weit vom Thema abgekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und bezüglich der Spiele hast du Recht, wurde dafür nicht sogar mal ein extra Spiel programmiert?
Americas Army oder wie das hies? Schon ne ziemliche Schweinerei Leute damit zu locken...

Aber mal ehrlich - was der gute Herr Herrman schon so alles von sich gegeben hat...
Da frage ich mich ernsthaft was es eigentlich für Leute geben muss dass so einer
überhaupt Innenminister werden kann - der hat ja mal null Plan von gar nichts meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## Falathrim (4. April 2009)

Nun, wenn der Stärkere sagt dass Frieden ist, ist das nur leider Unterdrückung. Und diese Unterdrückung ist und bleibt Terrorismus. 
Und ganz ehrlich:
Nenn mich nicht naiv, solange du so naiv bist, an Stärke durch Waffen zu glauben. Wahre Stärke kommt von innen, und DAS ist wahr.
Wie sagt man so schön? Ein dummer Mensch mit einer Waffe wird nie so viele tun können wie ein intelligenter mensch, der weiß seinen Willen einzusetzen. 

Du meinst mit Frieden erreicht man nichts? Dann sag mir mal was mit Menschen wie Martin Luther King oder Mahatma Ghandi war? Diese Menschen haben mit dem Wort gekämpft, nicht mit der Waffe. Und sie haben mehr erreicht als jeder Kriegstreiber vor ihnen. 
Ganz ehrlich:
Hör weiter auf die korrupten Lügner und Mörder da oben in der Regierung aber wenn du merkst dass dich das direkt in eine Tyrannei führt, dann komm nicht bei Menschen wie mir an und sag dass wir dich nicht gewarnt hätten.
Aber glaub mir:
Wenn alle Menschen etwas zu essen hätten, etwas zu trinken hätten, Raum zum Leben hätten und Möglichkeit zur freien Entfaltung der Persönlichkeit hätten, es keine Grenzen und keine Unterschiede mehr zwischen den Menschen gäbe, dann wäre es viel, viel einfacher, in dieser Welt in Frieden zu leben. Aber solange 200 Menschen auf der Welt 61% des gesamten Kapitals auf dem Planeten halten, und solange die Menschheit 10 Milliarden Menschen ernähren könnte aber trotzdem noch Menschen in Afrika hungern, solange Terror und Gewalt die Tagesordnung bestimmen, solange den Menschen ihr Recht auf freie Entfaltung ihrer Persönlichkeit entzogen wird, weil sie in ihren Ländern oder Gebieten eingesperrt werden, solange Frauen und Kinder von den Männern unterdrückt werden, solange es die G9 bzw. die G20 sowie Organisationen wie die NATO, die nur einem militärischen, also mörderischen Zweck dienen, solange wird es in dieser Welt nie Frieden geben. Und den Menschen wird durch diese Kreaturen, die sich an unsere Spitze gestellt haben, immer mehr die Persönlichkeit, die Privatsphäre, die Bildung und die Möglichkeit zur freien Entfaltung der Persönlichkeit entzogen werden, bis es nur noch arm und reich, frei und unfrei gibt. Und selbst die Freiheit der Reichen wird nur ein schöner Schein sein, der durch das Glas, aus dem sie gemacht sind verursacht wird.

Und dann, dann sage mir ob du wirklich glaubst, dass ich naiv war.

EDIT:
So das wars soweit von mir. Ich zieh mich auch zurück.


----------



## sTereoType (4. April 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Nun, wenn der Stärkere sagt dass Frieden ist, ist das nur leider Unterdrückung. Und diese Unterdrückung ist und bleibt Terrorismus.
> Und ganz ehrlich:
> Nenn mich nicht naiv, solange du so naiv bist, an Stärke durch Waffen zu glauben. Wahre Stärke kommt von innen, und DAS ist wahr.
> Wie sagt man so schön? Ein dummer Mensch mit einer Waffe wird nie so viele tun können wie ein intelligenter mensch, der weiß seinen Willen einzusetzen.
> ...


der ganze text sprüht vor naivität das ist dir hoffentlich klar. hast du dich schonmal mit der globalen situation befasst? ressourcen wie wasser raum zum leben , nahrung etc so so knapp, das von experten bereits prognostiziert wird das die nächsten kriege sich um trinkwasser handeln und das kannst du nicht durch worte vermeiden weil es halt nicht genug für alle gibt.
btw: gandhi hatte glück mit der zeit seines protests. die briten hatten zu viel noch woanders zu tun als das sie gandhi hätten in die schranken weisen könnten. achja und das andere war krieg,... hat der krieg also nun ghandi geholfen?
und auch nur mal so, das römische reich ist dir ein begriff oder? durch krieg geeint und größer als das was gandhi und luther erreichten...
ich glaube auch nicht an waffen und finde es auch nicht gerade toll das es so ist, aber in zeiten von unruhen vertrau ich lieber der waffe im schrank als dem wort auf der zunge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



p.s mods könnt ihr das vielleicht in schon ein bestehendes thema schieben? erinnere mich an eins das diese diukussion glaub gut traff 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (4. April 2009)

das ist im grunde der 10000 threat dazu das is euch aber schon klar oder?


----------



## Ahramanyu (4. April 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> p.s mods könnt ihr das vielleicht in schon ein bestehendes thema schieben? erinnere mich an eins das diese diukussion glaub gut traff
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wenn du eines findest, dann poste bitte dort. Ich fordere nicht dazu auf, Off-Topic zu unterlassen und darf dann weiteres lesen.
Nach Möglichkeit verschiebe ich noch nachträglich, aber nicht um 1 Uhr Morgens, danke.


----------



## Stancer (4. April 2009)

Es gibt Länder die verzichten auf eine Armee aber rate mal was sie stattdessen machen ? Sie bezahlen andere Länder dafür sie im Falle eines Angriffs zu beschützen.

Eine Waffenfreie Welt wäre sicher schön aber solange Reichtum und Materielle Güter einen so großen Stellenwert in der Welt haben kann man nicht auf Armeen etc. verzichten. Es gibt immer Neider und ein Land ohne Armee ist quasi ein wehrloses Land und wenn der Neider dann direkt an der Grenze sitzt dauert es nicht lange bis er Besitzansprüche anmeldet. 
D.h. wenn man in Frieden leben will braucht man Waffen, so bescheuert es auch klingt. Waffen sind nicht nur Tötungswerkzeuge, sie können auch Schützen und Abschrecken.

Die Indianer haben früher um Nahrungsvorräte oder Weidegebiete gekämpft und dort war es fatal keine Ausgebildeten Krieger zu haben. Der Mensch ist nunmal so gestrickt. Das ist aber auch zugleich das Erfolgsprinzip des Menschen. Er unterwirft alles, was ihm unterlegen ist und wählt stets den einfachsten Weg um ein Ziel zu erreichen und das on Skrupel. So ist unsere Natur. Jede Aktion die ein Mensch tätigt ist ein Abwägen von Vor- und Nachteilen, überwiegen die Vorteile so tut er es. D.h. wenn 2 Länder direkt nebeneinander liegen, das eine hat Waffen und das andere nicht und Land A müsste nichts befürchten,wenn sie Land B angreifen und Land B verfügt über eine sehr wichtige Ressource, so würde es nicht lange dauern und Land A würde Besitzansprüche geltend machen.

Warum wohl Leben wir schon seit 60 Jahren im Frieden ? Warum gabs keinen großen Krieg mehr ? Die Antwort lautet NATO. Kein Land würde es wagen sich mit der Nato anzulegen (nur wenn man sehr dumm und naiv ist), denn man kann dort nur verlieren.
Das die Sowjets nach dem 2. Weltkrieg Europa nicht unterworfen haben lag auch nur an dem Bündnis, welches die Sowjets abschreckte.

Ich sage auch, eine Welt ohne Waffen wäre besser nur sind leider niemals alle Menschen dazu bereit da es immer wieder welche gibt, die sich nicht mit dem zufrieden geben was sie haben.

Schau mal zum Sport, da ists das gleiche : Die erbringen Weltklasse Leistungen und sind Stars aber trotzdem greifen sie dann noch zu illegalen Mitteln um noch besser zu sein. So ist die Natur des Menschen.

Und nun höre ich auf Offtopic zu posten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (4. April 2009)

Das sind keine Menschen... das sind TIERE!


----------



## Zonalar (4. April 2009)

„Die politische Gewalt im eigentlichen Sinne ist die organisierte Gewalt einer Klasse zur Unterdrückung einer andern.“

    – Karl Marx


----------



## Zonalar (4. April 2009)

> Marx definiert zwei Hauptklassen der Gesellschaft:
> 
> * Einerseits die Bourgeoisie bzw. die Klasse der Kapitalisten, welche die zur Produktion notwendigen Produktionsmittel (Boden, Fabriken, Maschinen etc.) besitzen, und die heute im Allgemeinen Arbeitgeber genannt werden. Diese Klasse setzt Marx auch mit der „herrschenden Klasse“ gleich, nach deren Interessen die Gesellschaft strukturiert sei und deren Gedanken die öffentliche Meinung und Ideologie bestimmen: „Die herrschenden Ideen einer Zeit waren stets nur die Ideen der herrschenden Klasse.“ (MEW 4: 480)
> 
> ...


----------



## Anduris (4. April 2009)

Ich finde das ganze einfach nur lächerlich! Ich kann einfach nur über ihn lachen, nämlich über seine Dummheit. Klar, es ist einfach, alles auf die ,,Killerspiele" (wenn ich den Namen schön hör, muss ich lachen) zu schieben, natürlich! Sie sind mal wieder für alles Schuld. Sind Killerspiele auch für Terroranschläge der Grund? Leute, die Amok laufen haben doch viel tiefgründigere Probleme. Z.B. haben sie keine Freunde, werden vernachlässigt oder werden in der Schule nur noch gemobbt - Wird ihnen geholfen? NEIN! Und was passiert, wenn man merkt, dass die ganze Welt einfach gegen einen ist? Man verzieht sich in sein Zimmer und schirmt sich von der Außenwelt ab. Gut, man könnte jetzt sagen, dass diese Leute dann den ganzen Tag zuhause hocken und PC spielen, das tun sie vielleicht auch, aber die PC Spiele sind doch dann nicht alleine Schuld! Die Probleme sind doch Schuld oder nicht? Besser gesagt, es kommt zum Zusammenfluss beider Dinge. Die Probleme und dann das ständige Töten von Pixelmännchen, das dann die Motivation bietet, auch im realen Leben alles zu töten, denn einem ist ja eh alles egal. 

Ich sage, PC Spiele sind nicht alleine für Amokläufe oder Gewalt verantwortlich, sie tragen halt einen Teil dazu bei, aus bestimmt 10-20 möglichen Gründen.
Politiker haben da keine Ahnung, weil sie sich null mit PC Spielen auskennen und anscheinend auch keine Ahnung haben, was in der heutigen Jugend so abgeht.


----------



## dragon1 (4. April 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Eine Defensiv-Armee am Hindukusch? Achso, sicher.
> 
> Und Menschen töten ist Mord. Waffen sind heutzutage präsize genug um einen Menschen außer Gefecht zu setzen ohne ihn zu töten.
> Das wird ja eigentlich auch trainiert.
> ...


das ist laecherlich.
lass dich einfach bei der naechsten prueglerei niederschlagen.
wenn du dich weder gewehrt hast und dabei nicht draufgegangen bist, reden wir nochmal ueber deine ansicht von menschlichkeit


----------

